

Ten-Lessons-From-The-Financial-Crisis-That-Investors-Will-Soon-Forget - envitar
http://www.scribd.com/doc/22412231/Chanos-Presentation-Ten-Lessons-From-The-Financial-Crisis-That-Investors-Will-Soon-Forget-If-They-Haven-t-Already

======
squidbot
Lesson 2: Accounting Matters... A Lot!

Then I noticed the talk actually listed eleven lessons...

